# hdd dvd recorder recommendation



## JeffClark (May 12, 2010)

I am looking for help selecting a hdd dvd recorder for recording daily chapel services as well as concerts that will be held in our chapel. We are currently using a Pioneer DVR-640H but this unit was only brought in after the dvd recorder put in originally had issues with the video mixer (Edirol LVS-400) with causing massive timecode breaks.


----------



## byrnebox (May 17, 2010)

What is your budget? and what is the features you require?

Do you want DVD and not a digital recorder for some reason?


----------



## JeffClark (Jun 4, 2010)

budget, no idea... I'm just getting ideas...

we need dvd in order to take to the local cable access people, and we don't have a lot of technical expertise outside of myself and a couple other people, not to mention any conversion is way overkill on the workload for a 20 min chapel service when dealing with student help.


----------

